# My goat can’t bleat!



## JennBen67 (May 23, 2018)

We recently became the owner of 2 twin Pygmy brothers. We brought them home at 10 weeks when they were weaned from mom. The day we brought them home I heard one bleat, it was quiet, from the one. Since, I have heard nothing. I notice in sitting with them that he tries to make the noise (makes the movements with his mouth) but nothing comes out. Other than this he acts perfectly normal. Playing with his brother, eating, drinking...any thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He probably bleated himself hoarse/mute during the weaning & moving process. They may have called a lot when you weren't home the first few days. No need to worry if they are acting happy & healthy otherwise.


----------



## JennBen67 (May 23, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> He probably bleated himself hoarse/mute during the weaning & moving process. They may have called a lot when you weren't home the first few days. No need to worry if they are acting happy & healthy otherwise.


Thanks for your reassurance. Do you know how long it can take for it to come back? We have had him almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

My neighbor had a goat that was mute like that. He seemed fine, used him to breed my does, and his babies were both noisy buggers.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Two of my ND wethers are super quiet. One only makes small mewing sounds like a cat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree.


----------

